# garage door remote opener; door goes up but not down



## Joe Irvine (Dec 26, 2010)

Just bought a chamberlin universal gargage door opener. Programed it. Door will go up with the clicker but not down??


----------



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

Just a guess here, but does your door have any of those sensors that detect objects in the door path, and is it possible that they are not working or wired incorrectly?


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Joe,
Like Ober said, if the eyes are misaligned or dirty, they won't let the door go down. The door will always go up. If the eyes are clean and lined up with each other, the yellow light on each will be it up, glowing steady, no blinking. If the eyes aren't seeing each other, one will be blinking. The other thing you can check to see if the opener is working in both directions is to hold the wall button down and see if the door goes down while you have the button depressed. That is a manual override feature. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Joe Irvine (Dec 26, 2010)

*Garage door opener problems*

Thanks for the reply. I cleaned the lens but there are no led lights so I'm not sure I'm perfectly lined up. The over ride works but still will only go up with the remote.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Joe Irvine said:


> Just bought a chamberlin universal gargage door opener. Programed it. Door will go up with the clicker but not down??


Will it go down with the wall control?
Will the door operate properly with the other remotes?
Ron


----------



## Joe Irvine (Dec 26, 2010)

*Garage door opener*

With the wall control yes. No other remotes.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Joe,
What kind of opener do you have? I just reread your op and saw you bought a chamberlin univ. remote. I read that at first thinking you had a chamberlain opener. I haven't installed one with eyes with no led's on them.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Joe Irvine said:


> With the wall control yes. No other remotes.


The remote might not be as universal as advertised.
Check compatibility with the opener manufacturer.
Ron


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

I would look for trip arms or clips attached to the opener chain and try to reposition them. These may be metal plates screwed on to the chain, plastic snap ons or something similar with flexible metal arms attached, etc. There will be two on the chain, one for the opening limit and another for the closing limit. When you activate the opener, the clips move with the chain, and hit the auto reverse switch when they reach it. By repositioning them, the switch that they trigger activates earlier or later, thus increasing or decreasing the travel. Simple but effective.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

epson said:


> I would look for trip arms or clips attached to the opener chain and try to reposition them. These may be metal plates screwed on to the chain, plastic snap ons or something similar with flexible metal arms attached, etc. There will be two on the chain, one for the opening limit and another for the closing limit. When you activate the opener, the clips move with the chain, and hit the auto reverse switch when they reach it. By repositioning them, the switch that they trigger activates earlier or later, thus increasing or decreasing the travel. Simple but effective.


If the door operates normally, with the wall control, what would the above alterations do?
Ron


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

By repositioning them or one of them you will trigger the reverse switch sooner to see if it would come down. As Joe mentions that the door does not close.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

epson said:


> By repositioning them or one of them you will trigger the reverse switch sooner to see if it would come down. As Joe mentions that the door does not close.


The door closes with the wall controls.
Ron


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Ron your right, then it must be the remote as previously suggested. Then this is what needs to be done, open the existing remote to expose the code switches or get the switch settings from the receiver and match the clicker’s DIP switches to already existing receiver or remote DIP switches. When this is done, set remaining DIP switches in your new clicker remote to the off position. When this is done press and hold both buttons until LED begins to flash when the LED flashes, release both buttons and immediately press and release the button that you want to operate the door with. Now the remote clicker should be properly programmed for the door.


----------

